# Poster indication



## Niniel (Nov 10, 2003)

I noticed this before, and it has been going on a while: normally when you see the Forum home page, at every section it says: 'Last post by... on...' But sometimes these indications are wrong, e.g. it says 'last post by Niniel on 11-11-2003 at 09.36' but when you click on that particular forum it shows no thread where that poster is last, but only earlier dates. Does anyone know why this is? Is it a bug in the forum, or in my comp?


----------



## Aulë (Nov 10, 2003)

I can think of two explanations:

1/ The thread was deleted in the time between you loading the main page, and you clicking the link, or

2/ The newer post is in a sub-forum of that forum.



btw, have you guys noticed that the forum automatically marks 'All posts read' after a certain amount of time online? It varies from instantly (which is VERY annoying) to about 5 hours. Why does it do that?


----------



## MacAddict (Nov 10, 2003)

Another possible reason is you may have already viewed the thread, thus turning off the indicater image.


And to answer your question Aulë: The forum will consider you offline if you're inactive for 15 minutes, thus turing off all new post indications. Logging out does the same thing.

Hope this explains it (or some of it)


~MacAddict


----------



## Talierin (Nov 10, 2003)

It might be a problem with your browser's cache, or something like that.... it'll do something weird like that to me every once in awhile. I usually just hit refresh/reload and it fixes itself.


----------

